# Lost Dog in Praia da Luz



## CandyD (Jan 19, 2011)

A lost dog has wondered into our apartment complex (Estrela da Luz). We would take him only we have a cat. Does anyone know of a friend or colleague who wants a young dog. He is good natured just very disorientated. In good condition but thin. We've had to feed him cat food which he lapped up. I've posted up on Facebook with a picture, and have emailed a few friends. I am determined to find him a home.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

CandyD said:


> A lost dog has wondered into our apartment complex (Estrela da Luz). We would take him only we have a cat. Does anyone know of a friend or colleague who wants a young dog. He is good natured just very disorientated. In good condition but thin. We've had to feed him cat food which he lapped up. I've posted up on Facebook with a picture, and have emailed a few friends. I am determined to find him a home.


Hi Candy,

I think looking at your photos that your new friend is one of Portugal's
increasing number of abandoned animals,the signs are there,no collar,
emaciated & looking a little scarred around the muzzle.
The situation has got so bad in my town,there are now several "packs"
numbering 5 or 6 dogs each wandering the streets.
This problem has always existed here & I think with the austerity 
measures making poor people even poorer it can only get worse.
Sorry to sound so pessimistic,but those are the facts I'm afraid.


----------



## CandyD (Jan 19, 2011)

*Lost Dog in Luz - Happy ending*



Silverwizard said:


> Hi Candy,
> 
> I think looking at your photos that your new friend is one of Portugal's
> increasing number of abandoned animals,the signs are there,no collar,
> ...


Dear Silverwizard

Yes, that is the general message that I had gotten. However, good news. I posted the picture up on Facebook. Sent a message to all my Portuguese friends and one got back to say it was his dog (well ex-girlfriend) who lives just a stones throw from us. She came and collected him that evening. So a happy ending. xx


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

CandyD said:


> Dear Silverwizard
> 
> Yes, that is the general message that I had gotten. However, good news. I posted the picture up on Facebook. Sent a message to all my Portuguese friends and one got back to say it was his dog (well ex-girlfriend) who lives just a stones throw from us. She came and collected him that evening. So a happy ending. xx


That's really good news!!
Do like "Happy Endings"


----------



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

We visit Burgau regularly, and know that stray dogs can be a big problem. We befriended a little runt of a dog that was always scampering round our apartment. Eventually on our third visit there we found out she had a home just across the road. She was a ***** and her elderly owner couldn't afford to have her spayed, so we put her in touch with a local charity aided by our good friend Doug Clarke, and he was able to arrange for her to have the operation. We're looking forward to seeing "Lottie" on our next visit in four weeks' time.

Another happy ending!


----------



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

*What a clever site!*



flashfolly said:


> We visit Burgau regularly, and know that stray dogs can be a big problem. We befriended a little runt of a dog that was always scampering round our apartment. Eventually on our third visit there we found out she had a home just across the road. She was a ***** and her elderly owner couldn't afford to have her spayed, so we put her in touch with a local charity aided by our good friend Doug Clarke, and he was able to arrange for her to have the operation. We're looking forward to seeing "Lottie" on our next visit in four weeks' time.
> 
> Another happy ending!


How clever that our use of the word ***** was asterisked out!

(This also gives me an excuse for my fifth post, which I hope means I'm no longer a junior member of the forum, and have grown into an adult!) :clap2:


----------



## atalia (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya,
Why not put up a photo of the dog in all the bars and supermarkets? I did that with a horse I found last year!!!


CandyD said:


> A lost dog has wondered into our apartment complex (Estrela da Luz). We would take him only we have a cat. Does anyone know of a friend or colleague who wants a young dog. He is good natured just very disorientated. In good condition but thin. We've had to feed him cat food which he lapped up. I've posted up on Facebook with a picture, and have emailed a few friends. I am determined to find him a home.


----------

